# Something New. Final Teaser.



## Nextmidi (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone.
We are new, this is new. I mean we have been here before. A lot. But not as a company.

Here is a preview of what else will be new, very soon:








www.nextmidi.com


All the best,
Steffen & Peter


----------



## C-Land (Dec 4, 2019)

Officially excited!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow... that sounds like a true-to-life live chamber orchestra... I'm listening, lol...


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 4, 2019)

a teaser indeed!


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't understand a f...but maybe it is because I watched at the video without audio.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 4, 2019)

Seems like some really playable strings...


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

Forget Aperture, this is the next thing!


----------



## gjelul (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds really good - looking forward to the walkthroughs!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 4, 2019)

Holy s***, that moment at 0.35


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

Got my attention! Release date? Is 'VERY SOON' for a demo or the release. Aside from the obvious 'playability' of your Keyswitched patch(s) - the vibrato and timbre sound gorgeous.


----------



## eli0s (Dec 4, 2019)

Whaaaaaat ... ? 

Name and email entered!!! Awaiting for more!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

This teaser appears to be 'live' which is beneficial for all of us. Can you tell us what / if any post processing has been done in this engine or your Daw?

(btw - I love to refer to full on demos associated with releases but THESE SORT of 'live demos' are the most beneficial for my buy or not buy decision. Just sayin')


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 4, 2019)

very impressive, It will be interesting to see what you guys did when you went to the full strings low.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 4, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> We are new, this is new. I mean we have been here before. A lot. But not as a company.




Well, it's a German co., FWIW. 

Sounds good! Cant wait to hear more


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok now I watched it with audio, if it is something about modeled strings library, or semi-modeled or something extremely playable or...well you know...I'm in!


----------



## hawpri (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> This teaser appears to be 'live' which is beneficial for all of us. Can you tell us what / if any post processing has been done in this engine or your Daw?


I'm hearing a lot of dynamic changes happening without anything happening on screen. I'm hoping it isn't all baked in but is actually controlled via CC. However, even if it's baked in it still sounds really good to me.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds crazy good!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

hawpri said:


> I'm hearing a lot of dynamic changes happening without anything happening on screen. I'm hoping it isn't all baked in but is actually controlled via CC. However, even if it's baked in it still sounds really good to me.



Did I notice his right knee moving just a tad (foot controller?). I bet he has at least one if not two FC's - one for xfade and one for vibrato. The way the vibrato feathers off at the end of phrases is to die for.


----------



## hawpri (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Did I notice his right knee moving just a tad (foot controller?). I bet he has at least one if not two FC's - one for xfade and one for vibrato. The way the vibrato feathers off at the end of phrases is to die for.


You might be right. I watched at 2x speed and it does look a lot like there could be a foot controller under the desk, that seems promising. I agree about the vibrato and phrase endings, it's really good.


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh man.......what is this ??????
CRAZY GOOD...
Don't tell us it isn't KONTAKT.....don't tell us......or ???
I mean it sounds crazy good. And real. And the legato.....polyphonic...
Waiting for more infos...but man....Crazy good.


----------



## TGV (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds good.


----------



## river angler (Dec 4, 2019)

Option to use key velocity to control initial dynamics perhaps as Orchestral Tools offer?


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 4, 2019)

I had to work my jaw up again after watching! This is exactly...my..tone!


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 4, 2019)

My library senses are tingling...


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 4, 2019)

Can't stop watching this video....i'm bewitched.....


----------



## Mystic (Dec 4, 2019)

Well that was impressive. Count me in to watch.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 4, 2019)

uhh... i dont like those teaser stuff usually, but this one was really worth to watch/listen to. 

sounds fantastic!


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Ok now I watched it with audio, if it is something about modeled strings library, or semi-modeled or something extremely playable or...well you know...I'm in!



If I am ever in desperate need of money Daniele, I'm going to create a website which says in big letters "the full modelled orchestra - pre-order now for $50,000" and send you a link to the fake website. And I will immediately be 50k richer.


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Holy s***, that moment at 0.35



Yes. Insane ... "You had me at 35 seconds"


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

I like music said:


> Wait, is this company (or product) connected to Audiomodeling?
> 
> I saw on FB that Emanuele from Audiomodeling had posted this same video with the text:
> 
> ...



I think they say on FB 'it is NOT our product'. Did I read that right?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 4, 2019)

Didn't like 0.28-0.32 (the high strings on their own).

The rest sounds fantastic though. Those low strings at 0.35...wow


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I think they say on FB 'it is NOT our product'. Did I read that right?



Oh crap, I missed that. Might edit my post in case people on VI misinterpret it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Didn't like 0.28-0.32 (the high strings on their own).
> 
> The rest sounds fantastic though. Those low strings at 0.35...wow



I would agree with this BUT there are not many libraries that would excel doing EXACTLY that line in that range. The rest is magic. Undoubtedly vodoo under the hood.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

I like music said:


> Oh crap, I missed that. Might edit my post in case people on VI misinterpret it.



No worries - I wonder WHY Audiomodelling even posted it on their site???? Brother in law?


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> No worries - I wonder WHY Audiomodelling even posted it on their site???? Brother in law?



I should have written "on Facebook" which is where I found it, and not their site. In any case, have asked mods to delete my post as it could sidetrack everything massively.

Either way, exciting eh ...


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

I've definitely seen the video a dozen times and I'm still very impressed.


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

I think I'm on my 20th viewing. Mainly I'm trying to figure out how that expression and dynamics are being added. A breath controller we can't see?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

I like music said:


> I think I'm on my 20th viewing. Mainly I'm trying to figure out how that expression and dynamics are being added. A breath controller we can't see?



I bet it is TWO foot pedals... (OR.....they have vibrato and expression tied in together - but scaled so it sounds this natural.)


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I would agree with this BUT there are not many libraries that would excel doing EXACTLY that line in that range. The rest is magic. Undoubtedly vodoo under the hood.



True. Having listened to it a few more times, the high strings arent completely convincing.

However the overall affect and the sound of the ensemble together, tone wise ,sounds beautiful.

Even more impressive is that it is implied that this is a played/live performance.

To get that sound without tweaking or programming is amazing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> True. Having listened to it a few more times, the high strings arent completely convincing.
> 
> However the overall affect and the sound of the ensemble together, tone wise ,sounds beautiful.
> 
> ...



Yep - by the time I get done 'programming' what it in my head - the 'idea' feels stale. Playing this (with the voice leading shown) is a game changer for us pianist.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

I like the performance and musical samples libraries because they are very well playable, and also sound great. If this library works similarly it would be a fine thing. Adds a new soundnote.


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I bet it is TWO foot pedals... (OR.....they have vibrato and expression tied in together - but scaled so it sounds this natural.)



I'm going to try to not get too excited. Afterall, it is a short snippet. But damn, is it hard to contain my excitement, or what!


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

I use a foot pedal. I just wonder how I can use 2 ...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I use a foot pedal. I just wonder how I can use 2 ...



Think ORGAN.  Weird at first but feels natural soon enough.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 4, 2019)

The overall is truly beautiful, I'm not convincet by high strings too. They sounds a little strange, I can hear they are fake there. Anyway I'm very curious, this teaser shows a great performance.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Think ORGAN.  Weird at first but feels natural soon enough.


Someday I'll be fully wired to the keyboard. 2 foot controllers, breath controllers, and whatever else there is.
And as sound comes a warm wind of a well known soundiron library from the speakers.


----------



## thebob (Dec 4, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I think they say on FB 'it is NOT our product'. Did I read that right?



and the first post is signed Steffen & Peter, not very Italian 
Steffen at least is on this forum indeed (doesn't take much detective work to find)


----------



## chapbot (Dec 4, 2019)

This video has caused quite a stir. I hope the developers can share a little more info


----------



## artomatic (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Bruhelius (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks to me like an intelligent routing script which takes the common midi input (including CCs) and multiplexes across multiple instances of swam. You put each instrument through Virtual Soundstage 2 and then you have your ensemble. Each swam instance receives cc data which is humanized along a variety of CCs such as modulation, expression, and other swam bowing parameters, also midi millisecond varying delay.


----------



## Bruhelius (Dec 4, 2019)

They have been announcing swam string ensembles, but you can do all this already in reaper. That's what i do pretty much...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruhelius said:


> They have been announcing swam string ensembles, but you can do all this already in reaper. That's what i do pretty much...



Without being HARSE on swam - I have NEVER heard THIS timbre (warmth without mud OR brittle) from swam. Are you sure that this isn't a hybrid of samples and modeling?


----------



## Farkle (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow. I'm quite impressed. The stereo placement, the expressiveness, the feeling of orchestral balance, and the realism. It's quite impressive. Looking forward to more information about this product.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds great, but there's no indication that Nextmidi are actually releasing a library here.
I'm more inclined to think it's a performance tool like a divisi script with accompanying touch surface template?
And honestly i think that excites me more than the prospect of more samples.

EDIT: whoops. @Bruhelius kinda said the same thing.


----------



## eli0s (Dec 4, 2019)

Bruhelius said:


> Looks to me like an intelligent routing script which takes the common midi input (including CCs) and multiplexes across multiple instances of swam


I would be very surprised if this is some swam solo strings trickery! I can't get them to sound anywhere near this snippet, especially the low instruments.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 4, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sounds great, but there's no indication that Nextmidi are actually releasing a library here.
> I'm more inclined to think it's a performance tool like a divisi script with accompanying touch surface template?
> And honestly i think that excites me more than the prospect of more samples.
> 
> EDIT: whoops. @Bruhelius kinda said the same thing.




If you are right - I HAVE TO HAVE THOSE SAMPLES - especially the low register ones!!!


----------



## Bruhelius (Dec 4, 2019)

The sul pont swam sound very metallic indeed, but closer to sul tasto is workable, especially with some dynamic EQing. Usually swam sound unrealistic when you drive the parameters to their limits, i.e. bow pressure, vibrato speed and brightness. But all that being besides the point of this thread (sorry for the excursion) i am curious about nextmidi as well. Maybe with this i can finally move from reaper back to cubase, where my virtual soundstage plugin doesnt crash all the time.


----------



## lucor (Dec 4, 2019)

I also think this might not be a new library, but something MIDI related (hence the name "NextMIDI" ). Because whatever app he was using on the touchscreen, I've never seen it before.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 4, 2019)

multiple armed tracks, visible ipad action and I know those swells; not a sample library


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 4, 2019)

that solo violin ruined an almost perfect teaser piece


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 4, 2019)

It would be a very weird teaser to release if it isn't a string library...


----------



## I like music (Dec 4, 2019)

Possibly not a sample library. And the coo of AM is also promoting it, so unlikely to be a competitor and more likely to be something that aids you on the "performance" aspect?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2019)

It sounds like Symphobia's ensemble concept but featuring an intelligent auto arranger's Lass.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 5, 2019)

Well if it isnt a new string library, i want to know what library it is!


----------



## I like music (Dec 5, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Well if it isnt a new string library, i want to know what library it is!



It is just heavily processed brass.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2019)

Interesting that the OP hasn't chimed in.


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 5, 2019)

Plot twist : they're actually selling the desk


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Plot twist : they're actually selling the desk



Funny - that was a bit of distraction for me - 'where can I get that desk'...….  (Probably Stuttgart locale)


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 5, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Plot twist : they're actually selling the desk



I was thinking it must be for the ipad app. The company is called "nextmidi", I'm not expecting samples at all to be part of the product.
Didn't read the full thread though.


----------



## I like music (Dec 5, 2019)

We can be sure it isn't a sample library. If it is a sample library, then why was there no mention of "next gen"?

Exactly.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 5, 2019)

Nobody here has heard of aftertouch?

Stab in the semi-dark here... this will end up being an articulation switching / programming iOS product of some kind.


----------



## I like music (Dec 5, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Nobody here has heard of aftertouch?


Actually, I've heard OF it but literally no clue what it is... What does it do and do we see an example of it in the video?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow that sounds cool.

But I'm just wondering if this (potential) sample library will make me a better composer?


----------



## I like music (Dec 5, 2019)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Wow that sounds cool.
> 
> But I'm just wondering if this (potential) sample library will make me a better composer?



It makes me WANT to be a better composer.


----------



## I like music (Dec 5, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Interesting that the OP hasn't chimed in.



Aye! Probably sitting there going "wish I hadn't posted that prank video!"


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 5, 2019)

My first thought was the out-of-focus touch controller in the foreground was a wallet emptied of cash after buying this library.

Maybe it's a controller that converts MIDI key strokes real-time into notation and sends it to a symphony hall in Budapest.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 5, 2019)

No prank, I can say that much.  We're quite overwhelmed by your excitement!
There will be more information soon, we just need a bit of time to get everything ready!

Best,
Steffen


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 5, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Funny - that was a bit of distraction for me - 'where can I get that desk'...….  (*Probably Stuttgart locale)*


unbelievable, they seem to be located not far from me. I'll go there tomorrow and stalk a little bit around...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2019)

Wolf68 said:


> unbelievable, they seem to be located not far from me. I'll go there tomorrow and stalk a little bit around...



Just ignore that guy with the camera and listening device in the black car across the street.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 5, 2019)

Not a fan of this teasing stuff.

Just say what it is.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Dec 5, 2019)

Sounds a bit too good to be true, if I may be a bit cynical.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

Very impressive, especially at 0:33. Mad! No idea what problem people have with the high strings... it shines the most in full arrangement but that's case with all string libraries and I've never heard an exposed violins passage with samples that doesn't sound kinda fake... except one recent library maybe.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 5, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Very impressive, especially at 0:33. Mad! No idea what problem people have with the high strings... it shines the most in full arrangement but that's case with all string libraries and I've never heard an exposed violins passage with samples that doesn't sound kinda fake... except one recent library maybe.




Very much agree (for most libraries). I think it gutsy that he even played that all by its lonesome. I want to hear it all NOT just what is the sweet spot for most sample libraries. I know the latest idea is for a midi router program and very well may still be 'that' BUT - for the life of me cannot nail down 'whose' samples he is playing (hopefully it is NEW).


----------



## avocado89 (Dec 5, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Plot twist : they're actually selling the desk



Plot twist: This is actually a commercial for arthritis medication. Those hands looked a little gnarly to me.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 5, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Not a fan of this teasing stuff.
> 
> Just say what it is.


I bet you are a hoot at Christmas time!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 6, 2019)

Maybe there is a clue -
Sascha Knorr commented on NextMidi's facebook "Sounds familiar" with a smiley - comment liked by NextMidi. 
Sascha is very involved with Orchestral Tools as most know I guess. And Orchestral Tools are German too. 
So maybe there is a connection. But then again... AudioModeling too... maybe a huge collab project? Midi controller & sample library? A marriage between traditional sampling and modeling + a dedicated controller thing?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 6, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Maybe there is a clue -
> Sascha Knorr commented on NextMidi's facebook "Sounds familiar" with a smiley - comment liked by NextMidi.
> Sascha is very involved with Orchestral Tools as most know I guess. And Orchestral Tools are German too.
> So maybe there is a connection. But then again... AudioModeling too... maybe a huge collab project? Midi controller & sample library? A marriage between traditional sampling and modeling + a dedicated controller thing?


audiomodeling have the “ knightsoftheroundtable”live playing app thing ( hence the ipad/tablet app) if OT is involved ( which by the sound of the strings might be possible & they also have solo strings) provide the strings libs, then the question is, what is this company’s added value? They somehow seem to have developed things further in a way that without them wasn’t there yet....


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 7, 2019)

We’ve got some busy days over here preparing stuff.

To make the waiting easier, here is a little something.



(I will say that I’m using a Breath&Bite controller not visible in the frame.)
Best, 
Peter


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh what the hell! Is this a whole new orchestral library?!

Its sounds amazing.

If its brass as well, then i hope you announce something before the junkie xl brass pre order ends ?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 7, 2019)

I haven't heard these woodwind samples or those strings samples before ... :o


----------



## Ben H (Dec 7, 2019)

The end of the clip says "vision of a workflow"


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok, so im pretty sure that says "horn 1" and as it pans more, it shows yellow rows....Brass too!?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Ben H said:


> The end of the clip says "vision of a workflow"



Yes, but if it is just a workflow tool, what libraries is it using? What library has all those woodwinds and sounds that good?

What string library sounds like the first video?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Yes, but if it is just a workflow tool, what libraries is it using? What library has all those woodwinds and sounds that good?
> 
> What string library sounds like the first video?




My only question at this point. What samples are being used. Two possible scenarios- 1. In conjunction with other developers or 2. NEW Sample content optimized for this 'tool'.

With each day I am thinking more #1 (although for the life of me cannot nail whose string samples the first teaser uses.)


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> My only question at this point. What samples are being used - 1. In conjunction with other developers or 2. NEW Sample content optimized for this 'tool'.
> 
> With each day I am thinking more #1 (although for the life of me cannot nail whose string samples the first teaser uses.)



So do we think it is audio modelling samples? Is it possible for their strings to sound this good in an ensemble context?

The woodwind list in the second video has everything you get with Audio Modelling's winds...

It must be new or optimised content for this tool. What library does poly legato and sounds that smooth and realistic with dynamic and articulation changes etc?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

I still cant get over 0.35-0.38 in the strings demo.

I mean, serious goosebumps. Sounds like it was taken straight out of one of Harry Gregson William's scores (Kingdom of Heaven or Prince of Persia)


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> So do we think it is audio modelling samples? Is it possible for their strings to sound this good in an ensemble context?
> 
> The woodwind list in the second video has everything you get with Audio Modelling's winds...
> 
> It must be new or optimised content for this tool. What library does poly legato and sounds that smooth and realistic with dynamic and articulation changes etc?



I thinked the same about woods. Not sure about strings.

Anyway it is definitely a workflow tool, I'm just became less hyped but still interested.

From my experience every extra tool I tried it was a slow down but there's always hope.

If they are using AM libraries then I'm more interested.


----------



## Vik (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks like a new, orchestral oriented composing tool/workstation to me. Can't guess more than that, unless someone shares which Peter who posted this. Peter Fonda? Peter Sellers? Peter Schwarz?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Vik said:


> Looks like a new, orchestral oriented composing tool/workstation to me. Can't guess more than that, unless someone shares which Peter who posted this. Peter Fonda? Peter Sellers? Peter Schwarz?



It is Peter Gromer and Steffen Brinkmann



Imprint – nextmidi


----------



## lucor (Dec 7, 2019)

The woodwinds sound a lot like Audio Modeling to me, especially the shorter notes (could just be confirmation bias though).
Also, the fact that they now teased a whole woodwind section as well confirms it even more for me, that this isn't a new library. Hard to imagine that a new company like this just records the whole orchestra as their first product.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2019)

lucor said:


> The woodwinds sound a lot like Audio Modeling to me, especially the shorter notes (could just be confirmation bias though).
> Also, the fact that they now teased a whole woodwind section as well confirms it even more for me, that this isn't a new library. Hard to imagine that a new company like this just records the whole orchestra as their first product.



Probably right. I haven't been 'sold' on AM to date (I own a few but never seem to use them). This tool 'could' change this if the walkthrough shows simplicity of use - continued excellent examples of final result. Still interested, but perhaps lessor so. We shall see.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

Peter Griffin.

Jokes apart, I hope this is not only a tool for live playing, I sometimes record live some of my tracks but I like so much to write them down in midi. Maybe it could be some sort of aggregation tool where you could load audio modeling libraries to build ensembles the way you like it.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

lucor said:


> The woodwinds sound a lot like Audio Modeling to me, especially the shorter notes (could just be confirmation bias though).
> Also, the fact that they now teased a whole woodwind section as well confirms it even more for me, that this isn't a new library. Hard to imagine that a new company like this just records the whole orchestra as their first product.



True. However, they do have brass in the template too (you can see it slightly as the video ends). Could brass be teaser C?

Audio modelling don't do brass do they? 

They don't do a tin whistle either which features in this video.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> True. However, they do have brass in the template too (you can see it slightly as the video ends). Could brass be teaser C?
> 
> Audio modelling don't do brass do they?
> 
> They don't do a tin whistle either which features in this video.



No, they haven't done them yet.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 7, 2019)

Well the AM Brass is due in Jan-Feb 2020 sometime.... And the tin whistle sound is also probably possible by sliding the style slider from "Classical" to "Ethnic" with piccolo their flutes library, or by delving deeper into the instrument settings.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Dec 7, 2019)

Vik said:


> Peter Fonda? Peter Sellers? Peter Schwarz?



Peter Gabriel.

Joke aside, that was enough teasers - just go straight to the point before people spend their money elsewhere.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

WERNERBROS said:


> Peter Gabriel.
> 
> Joke aside, that was enough teasers - just go straight to the point before people spend their money elsewhere.



Yeh I would at least like to know what libraries they are using if it is just a workflow tool.


----------



## tack (Dec 7, 2019)

Sorry for the utterly offtopic question, but does anyone happen to recognize the MIDI keyboard he's using?


----------



## chapbot (Dec 7, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> My only question at this point. What samples are being used. Two possible scenarios- 1. In conjunction with other developers or 2. NEW Sample content optimized for this 'tool'.
> 
> With each day I am thinking more #1 (although for the life of me cannot nail whose string samples the first teaser uses.)


Since Audio Modeling shared the 1st teaser on Facebook I'll bet it is a new, upcoming strings library from them. And since people here think they're using Audio Modeling woodwinds in the 2nd teaser that further confirms my suspicion.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 7, 2019)

Well if these are easily attainable results with audio modelling samples and whatever this next midi thing is then I may have to rethink my whole template!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2019)

chapbot said:


> Since Audio Modeling shared the 1st teaser on Facebook I'll bet it is a new, upcoming strings library from them. And since people here think they're using Audio Modeling woodwinds in the 2nd teaser that further confirms my suspicion.



Yep AND if AM can produce the strings 'results' we hear in teaser a - I am in (I'm less impressed with the woods BUT if workflow is dramatically better than current - I'd buy into that as well.) In any case looks like that breath controller is in my future.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Dec 7, 2019)

i hope it is a workflow enhancement tool.


----------



## Henu (Dec 7, 2019)

I hope I don't want or need it. (yeah, right)


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

chapbot said:


> Since Audio Modeling shared the 1st teaser on Facebook I'll bet it is a new, upcoming strings library from them. And since people here think they're using Audio Modeling woodwinds in the 2nd teaser that further confirms my suspicion.



Don't forget the tablet he has in front of him, I think this is part of the thing, or maybe not. But I think he is triggering some "scenes" that calls various type of ensembles and keyboard divisions (high keys = high strings etc...). I hope it is not mobile dependent, I don't want to be forced to use a tablet. Or maybe they are selling a tablet, or maybe an app (I hope not).



Rob Elliott said:


> Yep AND if AM can produce the strings 'results' we hear in teaser a - I am in (I'm less impressed with the woods BUT if workflow is dramatically better than current - I'd buy into that as well.) In any case looks like that breath controller is in my future.



I already have breath controller and all AM libraries (except for the Sax one which I don't use) so apparently I miss only this thing. :D


----------



## lucor (Dec 7, 2019)

The app he's using could also be Audio Modeling's "Camelot", which would further explain their involvement.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

lucor said:


> The app he's using could also be Audio Modeling's "Camelot", which would further explain their involvement.



I didn't buy Camelot since it is for live playing so I don't know it well. I was thinking the way he tap that screen, he do it with some emphasis.


----------



## wlinart (Dec 7, 2019)

I noticed if you visit their facebookpage, the name is actually this: "visionofaworkflow". So i guess it's indeed workflow related and not a new library. But what are those strings then?


----------



## neblix (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm really hoping it's a workflow/compositional tool. What we need in the VI sphere is more improvements to the process of composing and less of the "we sampled an orchestra, except now it's a little bit better than the other ones" which happens a lot.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 7, 2019)

neblix said:


> I'm really hoping it's a workflow/compositional tool. What we need in the VI sphere is more improvements to the process of composing and less of the "we sampled an orchestra, except now it's a little bit better than the other ones" which happens a lot.



Well this is exactly what is the aim of modeled or semi-modeled libraries, more composing/ less programming. I'm so happy to use those kind of libraries and I hope there is more to come.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 7, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> Best,
> Peter


PETER SIEDLACZEK ?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 7, 2019)

No matter what it is, after all this hype I'm ready to be diappointed...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Well this is exactly what is the aim of modeled or semi-modeled libraries, more composing/ less programming. I'm so happy to use those kind of libraries and I hope there is more to come.




Totally agree as long as the final product is equal or better than the sampled libraries currently available. Personally I just get taken out of it too often with current 'modeling'. Admittedly there are 'moments' where I hear modeling and think 'samples just can't do that' - but that if too often overshadowed by the 'other' moments. At the end of the day our clients could care less how we got there - just that we did.


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 7, 2019)

There are some unsolved murder cases out there.
The one of former Prime Minister of Sweden Olof Palme springs to mind.

Here's the wiki --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Olof_Palme
Now VI-C, do your thing!

/Anders


----------



## TGV (Dec 7, 2019)

It was Petterson. Now can we get back to discussing unrealistic features of an unknown product?


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 8, 2019)

TGV said:


> It was Petterson. Now can we get back to discussing unrealistic features of an unknown product?


Haha, my late father actually knew Christer.
He, my father, said that Christer had given him the pistol. I never believed in any of it until I found pictures of them together my fathers apartment.
Go figure 

Again sorry for the OT.
Back to normal circulation.

Could it be a cleaning service?
Like press this and someone will make your bed?

/Anders


----------



## TGV (Dec 8, 2019)

Anders Wall said:


> He, my father, said that Christer had given him the pistol.


Rewriting history on VI-Control...


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 8, 2019)

In the interest of science, and wasting time during the holidays, I tried recreating that moment in Teaser A everyone is loving so much (myself included). I went with it just to where it felt vaguely in the ballpark. Melody is Afllatus Lush Strings Legato, harmony strings are SSS Legato Performance palette, CSS 1st violins and that same Afllatus Lush Strings Legato patch.

Took a little bit of work, but not a ton (I know it doesn't sound all that close, but then I have no idea what I'm doing). Doesn't seem like there'd be any way to do that live.

Interested to see if anyone who actually knows what they're doing, and also interested in wasting valuable time, wants to try one, and how long it takes to get it there. btw is this a famous piece, or a Howard Shore LOTR something or other? Or just something written in that cinema magic chromatic mediant-y style?


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 9, 2019)

I think actually the only way to do what you listened in Teaser A live is by using SM Strings or AM Strings but with some unknown post processing.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 9, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> In the interest of science, and wasting time during the holidays, I tried recreating that moment in Teaser A everyone is loving so much (myself included). I went with it just to where it felt vaguely in the ballpark. Melody is Afllatus Lush Strings Legato, harmony strings are SSS Legato Performance palette, CSS 1st violins and that same Afllatus Lush Strings Legato patch.
> 
> Took a little bit of work, but not a ton (I know it doesn't sound all that close, but then I have no idea what I'm doing). Doesn't seem like there'd be any way to do that live.
> 
> Interested to see if anyone who actually knows what they're doing, and also interested in wasting valuable time, wants to try one, and how long it takes to get it there. btw is this a famous piece, or a Howard Shore LOTR something or other? Or just something written in that cinema magic chromatic mediant-y style?



Add on top CSSS and you get this vibration.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 9, 2019)

Alright, we are getting very close to the finish line. Here's our final preview for the thing!


 

You'll hear from us soon!

Best,
Peter


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2019)

Hm, that one was less impressive sound wise.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 9, 2019)

Ok so this is definitely a tool and we basically need two tablet, a PC/MAC and Cubase to make it works.

Please, tell me that this is not only a tool for cubase.

What I could get from the last video:


It will be a tool;
It will be mostly (if not totally) for live playing/recording;
You could build your own ensembles using many libraries;
You could use this tool to write many tracks at once (but you can already do it so there should be something I'm missing here). Maybe some sort of "divisi" function, I don't know;
You can split keyboard in various articulations/instruments (as I said in an earlier post), the logo remaind of this specific function;
It will be out on december 11th.
It seems some sort of articulation manager but on a higher level.

From what I could see I don't think I need this actually but I have only to wait two days.


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 9, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Hm, that one was less impressive sound wise.



Especially the staccatos.


----------



## brek (Dec 9, 2019)

Definitely looks like some kind of auto MIDI routing/arranging. In the opening bit, "Mel" is connected to the piano and "1, 2, and 3" are going to viola, cello, and bass. 

So presumably chords played on the keyboard are split according to pre-made ensembles while keyboard zones separate melody from accompaniment? Also interesting to note that the CC data is only going to the melody tracks here. 

I think this looks wonderful!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Dec 9, 2019)

I wonder then if this tool will make existing libraries from big developers like Orchestral Tools/Spitfire/Cinematic Studio Series etc much more playable like in the video? A better and faster workflow for playing things in live is a very welcome and exciting new feature!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 9, 2019)

pawelmorytko said:


> I wonder then if this tool will make existing libraries from big developers like Orchestral Tools/Spitfire/Cinematic Studio Series etc much more playable like in the video? A better and faster workflow for playing things in live is a very welcome and exciting new feature!



Yep that seems the intent of this product.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 9, 2019)

The confirmation that it's some kind of next gen MIDI controlling/scripting tool has me very excited. I have more than enough sample libraries. At times I've done some scripting too, to better program CSS (see link in my signature) so the idea of someone creating a more universal tool, on a commercial level, is really interesting.

I only hope the iPad is nonessential.

As well it looks like the tool has "on board" a number of orchestrational presets. I hope that we can program our own, and even more, that we can share them freely. If anyone remembers the old "Multis" in Symphobia, this could be a next generation version of that. It will add so much value to your product if a new buyer can instantly download presets created by people across the world.


----------



## lucor (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep, we have more than enough sample libraries, but very little workflow tools. I find this a lot more exciting!
(Though I still hope we get more information on what libraries were used in that first teaser. )


----------



## korruptkey (Dec 9, 2019)

The word "di" in http://www.nextmi (www.nextmi)*di*.com and "visi" from *visi*on of a workflow lit up forming divisi.

DM19 also lit up from December 11, 2019, not sure what this means

In the previous vids, the lit up words didn't quite make out anything for me. Only "n" lit up in teaser A. In Teaser B, "n", "v", "n", "w" appeared.


----------



## fnicknich (Dec 9, 2019)

Signed up. Best of luck!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 9, 2019)

lucor said:


> (Though I still hope we get more information on what libraries were used in that first teaser. )


Sounds like Berlin Strings?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 9, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Sounds like Berlin Strings?


The instrument list seems to indicate that (at least in this case) that OT libraries are being used. i.e, Horns 1-4, WW 1-2, etc. 

.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 9, 2019)

A tool that simplifies the organization and lets build multis from different libraries is promising. 
Hopefully also usable without tablet.
Maybe iPhone xxxxxxl?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2019)

Multistation Desktop Win10 PC(s) here. Hoping Tablets could mean use of Wacom Intuos Lg currently in place ??  
Teaser C seems kinda cool in context with others .....


----------



## ridgero (Dec 9, 2019)

That sounds useful


----------



## manuhz (Dec 9, 2019)

I´m really impressed. It seems like a multi articulations and harmony tool. Maybe some A.I. involved? We´ll see...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 9, 2019)

For sure this 'tool' has my interest still (even though that Elephant in the room is still sitting there - 'what are those string samples in teaser A'.)

I am for anything to improve and speedup workflow. I just hope that it doesn't take 'weeks' to configure and set up. But I bet they have many 'templates' that could get us going fairly quickly. At least that is my hope and desire.


----------



## KEM (Dec 9, 2019)

2 days? Let’s see if I can make it...


----------



## nilblo (Dec 9, 2019)

quote "even though that Elephant in the room " made me think of a software from Hi!computer called Elephant. Highly adoptable software that lets you use Surface Dial with any Windows 10 Creators computer and you can create "Kesytrokes & Hotkeys, Switch Modes With Hotkeys" and use the Dial thingy to select them. I used to use the software but after changing workmethod, I haven´t had the need to use Elephant - yet.. But the software in this thread is really intriguing. Watching closly...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 11, 2019)

December 11 in the morning, fellow Germans. Waiting to see what it is now!!


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm at work so I could wait till this evening to see what is this misterious thing. If I'm at work and you bring it out I cannot see what it is so for me it is a pain till this evening. So...in the end...keep calm and wait for this evening.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 11, 2019)

I missed this completely until now, for some reason.
Looks like I'm just in time  Very curious


----------



## cqd (Dec 11, 2019)

Could be the catalyst that gets me up off my arse to learn to use Cubase..


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 11, 2019)

wow. I had an alert, went and watched the video, but am unable to play it again. I was going to share it here but currently, the video is marked private. What I saw was impressive. Software for multiple articulations and the ability to save presets on a tablet. Can't replay it now.


----------



## Nextmidi (Dec 11, 2019)

You are quick! That one slipped out early, before everything was ready. Now here's what it is:



I've opened a separate product thread over here.


----------



## jonathanparham (Dec 11, 2019)

Nextmidi said:


> You are quick! That one slipped out early, before everything was ready. Now here's what it is:
> 
> I've opened a separate product thread over here.


This is rare for me lol. I come to VI cause usually I'm well behind on the latest stuff. Thanks for the props though.


----------



## AEF (Dec 11, 2019)

brilliant. cant wait to get this.


----------

